# Chicago Fire Dept gets a new BUS SIZED AMBULANCE that can treat 13 people at once! Great for the inn



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Chicago Fire Dept gets a new BUS SIZED AMBULANCE that can treat 13 people at once! Great for the inner city multiple shootings!*

​
A bus-sized ambulance that allows treatment of 13 patients at a time was unveiled today by the Chicago Fire Department, along with new heart monitors for all fire ambulances.

A custom-built CFD EMS patient transport bus was purchased with about $500,000 grant funds from the U.S. Department of Homeland Security, allowing emergency treatment and transport for 13 patients, according to a CFD news release.

It has an onboard staff of four and is equipped with Automatic External Defibrillators and pulmonary support equipment including oxygen and emergency care drugs.

"The Chicago Fire Department's EMS patient transport bus is the first of its kind in Illinois and will be used for any incident where multiple patient transports can be consolidated for delivery of more efficient care and resource management," said Fire Commissioner Jose Santiago.

The CFD also announced 12-Lead ECG monitors are now in all advanced life support ambulances, which will allow paramedics to more quickly diagnose heart attacks.

"With the 12-Lead ECG monitors in place in all of the CFD's 60 ALS ambulances, we have upgraded to the most advanced mobile cardiac diagnostic tool currently available for heart attack patients," Santiago said in the release.

http://www.shavedlongcock.blogspot.com/


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Great for mass casualties.

Or in Chicago's case, Saturday night in da hood.. Thank you! Thank you! I'll be here all week, try the veal, and don't forget to tip your waitresses....


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Deuce said:


> Great for mass casualties.
> 
> Or in Chicago's case, Saturday night in da hood.. Thank you! Thank you! I'll be here all week, try the veal, and don't forget to tip your waitresses....


Also great for Children's birthday parties and baby showers in Brockton, Springfield, and Boston.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, it's great that it has 13 stretchers in it...and without 13 people triaged, you're treating 13 people at once...which would require 13 medics, making it a glorified motorhome with 13 medics, 13 patients, and at least one driver that probably requires a CDL depending on state law, because it may not be classified as a fire apparatus. In other words, you have a motorhome stuffed with 27 people.

I don't see that being very comfortable or efficient. But hey, it's Chicago, where guns are illegal, cops are underpaid, and nothing bad EVER happens!


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Is it bullet proof?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Hey, with all the shootings this last weekend, maybe this thing could just make stops, like a bus, picking up the dead and wounded!

In all seriousness, what a complete waste of money. An EMT's job is to stabilize and transport, not treat. Save that for the doctors; btw where in Chicago are you more than 10 minutes from a hospital?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Too many medics want to stay and play, when they should really scoop and screw.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

It needs a 50 cal turret on top 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Worth every penny if they can treat and release drunks and junkies without clogging up ER's. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

England uses something similar for the above.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Brings knew meaning to the term "Funny Bus" for Section 12 calls. Not too hard to find loosely wrapped citizenry to fill more than one of those things.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

